# What is normal aggression behavior for male peacock tank?



## airlopez1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello all,

I just set up an all male Peacock/Hap 65g tank. I understand that there will be one or two dominant males in tank...a pecking order as such. What is considered normal aggression? And when does it cross the line and you have to get rid of the fish? I want to give them all a chance to settle in and observe their behavior. As of now, there is a little chasing and posturing around the tank.

My list of fish include one of each:

Copadichromis borleyi Kadango, 
Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri",
Aulonocara Stuartgranti "Bicolor 500", 
Aulonocara Stuartgranti Usisya "Flavescent",
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Undu " Lemon Jake",
Sciaenochromis fryeri "electic blue"
Yellow Lab
Nimbochromis Venustus,
Placidochromis electra Likoma...biggest of the bunch.
Astatotilapia sp. "thickskin"...smallest of bunch.

What do you think of combination and who is likely to be the dominant male of the bunch?

BTW, I did a fishless cycle and it worked FANTASTIC! No ammonia, no nitrites! All were added at the same time. Thanks all who contributed to all the info on this site.

Thanks for all opinions.


----------



## Dacrittergitter (Dec 28, 2008)

To me normal aggression is a quick chase from one side of the tank to the other. If the chasing persists and becomes relentless that's crossing the line. If one male is expelled from the group and has to spend all it's time at the top hiding then it's time to intervene.


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

Agreed. I just set up a 75 G about 3 weeks ago. I had to pull my flametail because he persistently chased just about everyone. 2 fish took to hiding in the corners and by the filter outlet. Now that he's gone everything is fine. Any given male might decide he doesn't like the guy next to him and chase him away then relent. They are going to want their space and that's fine. Like Dacrittergitter said, if it's more than a single length of the aquarium then you might have a problem. If it looks like a NASCAR race then you're in real trouble


----------



## torin32 (May 24, 2010)

65 g is to small for that many haps ven get big and like lots of room. They can get nasty hope it works out for you. As far as dominent I will say the ven or elec blue depending on its size.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Another measure is if there are excessive injuries. An occasional split or nipped fin is natural but too many and it's time to change something.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

the only mbuna proven to work long-term in peacock/hap tanks are labs, rusties and p. acei. Personally, I'd remove the mbuna you have that don't fit into that category.

then I'd think about adding a Taiwan reef and a ruby red.


----------



## airlopez1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Which one is the Mbuna? I thought I was Mbuna free. I want to get a bigger tank in future, but for now this one will have to due. So yes, there are quick chases, but nothing relentless so far. No split fins either. I love this all male concept....such a mix of colors. I have two big pieces of driftwood for their structure to hang around...kinda divides the tank into two parts....the dominate one seems to be the Venustus...he hangs in the middle and keeps tabs on all fish.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

yellow lab; labidochromis caeruleus.


----------



## airlopez1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, the yellow labs are Mbuna, but as you know, mild temperament and get along with just about all fish.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Watch your borleyi, I just got rid of mine. Killed off a pair of Lethrinops albus, female Lwanda peacock and nearly the male Lwanda and a subdominant male borleyi as well. I had them in a 55 gallon.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

OOPs. My bad. I was referring to your venustrus. Yes, it's a hap, but very aggressive and I personally wouldn't try it in an all male tank as small as 65. I'd also probably not do the electric blue and the thick skin (Victorian, yes?) either IMHO.

An all male peacock/hap tank is a delicate balancing act, particuarly in a small tank. I did it in a 58 once. Your best chance of success is picking peacocks that are very mild and a few (but not many) of the larger but milder haps such as Taiwan Reef, otopharynx lithobates and maybe the Red Empress (these can go either way IME).


----------



## airlopez1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hopefully things won't get too out of hand. I wonder if a lot of water movement in the tank has any effect on the behavior of the fish? Will the fish prefer an area with less current...will swimming against the current occupy some of their time and curb some aggression? I have a lot of current in the tank...lots of filtration. Any opinions on that?

I'll keep an eye on things......hopefully no bullies. That's why I stayed away from Mbuna tank.

BTW, the thick skin is Victorian.


----------

